# less expensive alt. to Padron 1964?



## p.martin (Jan 5, 2016)

Greetings all:
I'm new to the forum.
I'm what some might call a 'hobby' smoker. I don't smoke at home. I sorta limit myself to a couple dozen a year. I'm fortunate to live near several great 'cigar lounge' type establishments. The guys behind the counter at these places are of course very knowledgable, but they obviously only stump the stuff they carry. Hence, I'm posting my question here to get a wide variety of responses.

So here's the thing...
After being in this "hobby" for a couple of years and starting out with the super milds and sorta 'bumping up' now and then, I recently got around to trying the Padron 1964 Anniversary box-pressed (had one natural and one maduro). WOW. I was completely blown away. To say it's a new favorite (esp. the Maduro) is an understatement. But at $15 per stick otc, one should expect good things.

Up to this point the closest I've had to that level of *smooth taste, with real flavor, (but not the peppery burn your tongue off), is the EP Carillo's La Historia. (they even have that box-pressed feel).
Not at all saying that the EP is a 1:1 to the Padron... just that it's the *only thing I've had that is even in the same universe of look, feel, taste, pleasure, etc.

And that's really the question...
For those times when I have the itch to puff, but don't have the scratch to do $15 per stick, I'd love to know if you veterans could recommend a "close second" to the Padron, at say, roughly 50% the price? BTW, my goto size is 50 ring gauge, but 52 or 54 aren't deal killers. Padron's Exlusivo at 50 x 5.5 is PERFECT for me.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

If you only smoke a few a year, its a treat, so treat yo' self! Fork over the 15 for that stick you love, rather than 7 for one thats OK. Snag a box of 64s online when taxes come around 

As far as looking for alternatives to a cigar with no real alternatives, I sadly have nothing I can offer, as I'm still newer too. Lets see what the vets think. Free bump!


----------



## nate77 (Dec 16, 2015)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/143882-what-else-s-similar-padron-1964-1926-anniversary.html


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

I was just having this discussion last week with a smoking buddy of mine, and both of us came to the same conclusion: Padron 1964 is our favorite smoke, they are too expensive to smoke frequently, and they are one of the most unique cigars and hard to find a close substitute for. As Negatron said, it's worth forking over a few extra coins for that special treat a few times a year. For what it's worth, some of my favorites and also of the guys I know who like the 64s are: My Father (especially le Bijou), Tatuaje reserva, Oliva O and V, Cain F, Fallen Angel, and Man O war (especially Ruination). I'm sure there are many more other favorites of those who like the 64, but this might give you a place to start. But don't get the JR Alternative to Padron 64 (I tried a bundle a couple of years ago) - not a bad smoke after a year down, but definitely not a Padron.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

If you love the Padron 64 series then give the Padron 1000 series sticks a try. I'm not saying that the 1000 series sticks taste the same but the are very similar at a much lower price point but less complex. I always have some Padron 3000 Naturals in my humidor.


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

Slowpokebill said:


> If you love the Padron 64 series then give the Padron 1000 series sticks a try. I'm not saying that the 1000 series sticks taste the same but the are very similar at a much lower price point but less complex. I always have some Padron 3000 Naturals in my humidor.


Sorry to digress form the topic but how much different is the Natural and the Maduro?
I love the Maduro but still havent tried the Natural as its kinda expensive in my country (10+ USD a pop)


----------



## drunktoad (Dec 19, 2015)

max_cjs0101 said:


> Sorry to digress form the topic but how much different is the Natural and the Maduro?
> I love the Maduro but still havent tried the Natural as its kinda expensive in my country (10+ USD a pop)


20$ for a corona size at my b&m &#128513;&#128299;


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

max_cjs0101 said:


> Sorry to digress form the topic but how much different is the Natural and the Maduro?
> I love the Maduro but still havent tried the Natural as its kinda expensive in my country (10+ USD a pop)


I find that the natural wrappers have a little more of that baking spice flavor, maybe subtly more complex and less fresh baked chocolate cake flavor than the maduro wrapper.

Again the closest smoke to the 64s of either wrapper I have found are the Padron 1000 series. I'm buying the 3000s in the $6.00 range which is about half the price of a similar size 64 Exclusivo.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

To be honest and very blunt, there are none!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@p.martin ..they're on sale right now on cigar page. Com. ...it's not an alternative, but it is less expensive


----------



## p.martin (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi guys:

Thanks SO MUCH for entertaining the admittedly difficult question of a less expensive alternative to the Padron 1964 Anniversary.
I think the best advice is to try something from Padron's own, lower priced, line.... which I haven't done yet.
But also, it's a point well taken that when a smoke is as good as this one is, and given the fact that I'm indulging so infrequently, perhaps the thing to do is just pay my $15 per stick and be happy. 

Thanks again!

Paul


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

p.martin said:


> Hi guys:
> 
> Thanks SO MUCH for entertaining the admittedly difficult question of a less expensive alternative to the Padron 1964 Anniversary.
> I think the best advice is to try something from Padron's own, lower priced, line.... which I haven't done yet.
> ...


The lower price Padron are also on sale.


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

Padron is Padron, there's no alternative. 

Ive heard Nica Libre is pretty close to Padron, but I'd just go for their 1000 series instead of Alt, its not the same trust me.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

I took my first shipment of the 1000 line (got the 6000) a couple of weeks ago, hoping it would be a good substitute for the 64 anniversary, but in my opinion it is a very different cigar from the top line Padrons and not as good as many lower priced alternatives. I just checked my notes and noted that it seemed to be a lighter-bodied version of a fallen angel, but at twice the price. A good but not great smoke. I decided to rest them for a few weeks and try again.


----------

